# Stock selection criteria



## wto23 (18 July 2007)

What is your criteria in selecting stocks?
-Fundamentally what do you look for in a stock?

-Technically what indicators trigger a good time to get in?


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (18 July 2007)

wto23 said:


> What is your criteria in selecting stocks?
> -Fundamentally what do you look for in a stock?
> 
> -Technically what indicators trigger a good time to get in?




These are difficult to answer as there are too many variables and no goal posts stipulated.


----------



## MattR84 (31 July 2007)

In my vast vast experience of stock selection (end sarcasm). Well mainly from the research I've done, blah blah blah. I've think the best thing to do is to look for a strong company that's selling cheap. Is it's forecast EPS strong, does it generate cash, etc etc. 

Technically: the best time in the market is a long time.

Just my opinion.


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (31 July 2007)

MattR84 said:


> In my vast vast experience of stock selection (end sarcasm). Well mainly from the research I've done, blah blah blah. I've think the best thing to do is to look for a strong company that's selling cheap. Is it's forecast EPS strong, does it generate cash, etc etc.
> 
> Technically: the best time in the market is a long time.
> 
> Just my opinion.





I'm afraid this is not buying shoes and socks. Cheap can get _cheaper _and costly.


----------



## MattR84 (31 July 2007)

It's Snake Pliskin said:


> I'm afraid this is not buying shoes and socks. Cheap can get _cheaper _and costly.




Well yeah, of course. Hence, the company still needs to be a good company. _Selling below it's intrinsic value_ is a better estimation. Or having a PEG below 1.


----------



## BentRod (31 July 2007)

> I'm afraid this is not buying shoes and socks. Cheap can get cheaper and costly.




haha....Thats one for the quote book Snake


----------



## nizar (31 July 2007)

It's Snake Pliskin said:


> I'm afraid this is not buying shoes and socks. Cheap can get _cheaper _and costly.




Classic, great call Snake 
I agree 100%.


----------



## Julia (31 July 2007)

The others are right in that it's rather too broad a question to offer you a meaningful answer, but it's at the same time a perfectly reasonable question if you are fairly new to investing/trading.

Perhaps if you give some outline of your situation and your goals it might be possible to be a bit more helpful.


----------



## springhill (31 July 2007)

wto23 said:


> What is your criteria in selecting stocks?




I am certainly no expert but the very first thing i do is find out who is in charge, directors; backgrounds, training, other companies they have sucessfully (or otherwise) been involved, experience. Success breeds success. This is your hard earned you're investing, so i wouldnt want it in the hands of mugs! Thats my starting point suggestion.


----------

